# Aggressive Krib



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

Is it possible for Kribs to show aggression towards one another, and other tankmates?

i have a 45 gallon planted tank with 2 kribensis', 3 veiled angels, 6 rainbowfish (3 boesamani, 3 turquoise) 2 bala sharks, 1 flagtail catfish, and 2 black neon tetras. My female krib has reportedly been nipping at the other fish. I recently lost a black neon tetra, the female krib was eating the dead body... but i know they are opportunistic feeders and will eat any material near the bottom of the tank. My male krib also has very nipped fins... my fiance swears that she has been acting aggressively towards other fish and she is the cause for losing some of the fish. thoughts???


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

If you have a M/F pair of Kribs, then they will ALMOST certainly breed, and when they do.....regardless of the size of the tank, they become extremely aggressive parents that have been known to have an entire tanks worth of fish pinned to a small corner. Excellent parents! As for the lady being the bullt...anythings possible. The fry may swim beneath both parents and they both usually share in rearing, but sometimes one snaps and won't let the other one anywhere near the babies...perhaps even killing the other sex(doesn't happen that often though). In one spawn that i had, the father terrorized the tank including the mother(chased to a corner) for a few days, and then all of a sudden he let her back in to continue raising the younguns'.

With all that said, i know you don't have any fry right now or else you would see them clearly under the parents(awesome sight!), but they might just be getting ready to breed. Either way, they're not bad on their own so to speak, but when they mate.............look out tank.

I hope this helps a bit. If you don't have fry soon, i'll be amazed.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

agreed *** got a m/f breeder pair .. had to put them in a srictly breeder tank only


----------



## Phils4evr (Apr 4, 2009)

Our_Tanks said:


> Is it possible for Kribs to show aggression towards one another, and other tankmates?
> 
> i have a 45 gallon planted tank with 2 kribensis', 3 veiled angels, 6 rainbowfish (3 boesamani, 3 turquoise) 2 bala sharks, 1 flagtail catfish, and 2 black neon tetras. My female krib has reportedly been nipping at the other fish. I recently lost a black neon tetra, the female krib was eating the dead body... but i know they are opportunistic feeders and will eat any material near the bottom of the tank. My male krib also has very nipped fins... my fiance swears that she has been acting aggressively towards other fish and she is the cause for losing some of the fish. thoughts???


Too many fish in that 40 gallon. The bala sharks alone get so huge they would require a 120 gallon themselves...sheesh!

"The Bala shark is a popular aquarium fish and is easy to keep in captivity. It is hardy and tough and will not require a lot of pampering from its keeper. The Bala shark is also appreciated for its beautiful silvery colouration. Unfortunately it can grow too big for many home aquariums. It is frequently sold as a small juvenile in pet shops and many buyers do not realise exactly how large this fish can grow and how large the aquarium must be."


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

bala sharks and pacu's should come with warnings


----------



## Phils4evr (Apr 4, 2009)

jfly said:


> bala sharks and pacu's should come with warnings


But if we study the fish we are going to purchase before we buy them, (like people should do anyway so they know how to take care of them), there wouldn't be any problem. Any fish store will sell anything that they can. Any fish store person who tries to sell me a bala shark or 2 for a 40 gallon tank, I will know that person has no idea what they are talking about, and I will not trust that store.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

agreed, but typically the people that buy them.. arent the ones reading up on them.. hence the warning on the tank :wink:


----------



## MC1979 (Jun 12, 2003)

Our_Tanks said:


> Is it possible for Kribs to show aggression towards one another, and other tankmates?


Yes, you will find it normal behaviour for "kribs" to be agressive towards other tank mates, especially if they are large enough to spawn.

I would suggest removing the Kribs altogether from your mix of fish.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, get them their own room :wink:


----------

